# Solved: iphone and icloud



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

I have a new 3GS iPhone with iCloud. I have downloaded the 'find my phone' app to my iPhone.
Do I need to install iCloud on to my desktop computer for that app to work?

Thank you


----------



## simsboy27 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello...

What iOS do you have?

For iOS 5&6, you need to do these steps to enable iCloud on your iPhone. "Settings' App > Scroll Down to "iCloud" and click > Scroll down to "Find my iPhone" and turn it on. 
Then, just go to icloud.com, login with your Apple ID and Password, and click Find my iPhone.


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

Many thanks for help.


----------



## simsboy27 (Mar 16, 2011)

Your Welcome!


----------

